# Disque dur Fait clic clic , je suis dans la MERDE !!!



## steph75 (22 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un biG4 à 1,42.
A l'intérieur 2 disque dur en RAID0 sur une catre ATA 100/133.
Un des disques à lacher, il fait quand je le met en route : clic, clic, clic.
Un pote m'as dit que je pouvais essayer de changer la carte controleur, parce que le probléme pouvait venir de là, et bien sur il me faut exactement le même disc.
Donc je cherche un disc : Hitachi Desktar 123giga ATA/IDE de FEB-2003 N° de MODEL : IC35L120AVV207-1.
J'ai déjà essayer de le trouver chez les chinois mais les disc de se model sont tous d'OCT-2004.
C'est vital pour moi de récupérer mes données.
Si vous avez une autre idée, je suis preneur de tous.


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Décembre 2004)

Ah oui tu es dans de beaux draps.

D'abord je te rappelle qu'en raid 0, la perte d'un disque implique la perte de tout le contenu puisqu'il est dispatché sur les deux disques et donc le contenu d'un seul est totalement incohérent et ne permet pas de reconstituer le moindre fichier. C'est le gros risque de cette solution. Donc le fait de changer un des disques, même par un exemplaire du même modèle, ne te permettra pas de récupérer quoi que ce soit. Tu pourras juste repartir à zéro en reformatant l'ancien disque valide et l'ensemble à nouveau en raid si tu en as besoin.

Tu peux tenter un démarrage sous OS 9, parfois ça fait réapparaître les volumes, tu peux aussi essayer le "coup du congélo" (cf macbidouille) : tu mets ton disque dur dans un sachet étanche au congélo pendant environ deux heures puis tu le rebranche et il se peut que ça te permette de le faire remonter.

Sinon il reste la solution de faire appel à une société de récupération de données, normalement assez efficace, mais extrèmement coûteuse.

Sinon tout est perdu.


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

steph75 a dit:


> J'ai un biG4 à 1,42.
> A l'intérieur 2 disque dur en RAID0 sur une catre ATA 100/133.
> Un des disques à lacher, il fait quand je le met en route : clic, clic, clic.
> Un pote m'as dit que je pouvais essayer de changer la carte controleur, parce que le probléme pouvait venir de là, et bien sur il me faut exactement le même disc.
> ...



Salut je suis dans la même merde !
moi j'ai trouvé cette réponse l'ai essayé mais ça n'a marché qu'a moitié (le clic clic est un problème de secteur défectueux) comme dans mon cas il est tôt je n'y arrive pas ! j'ai installé les disques dans un PC et fait tout ça :

_I managed to gain access to ALL data (files, music, movies, etc.) from a completely dead lacie bigdisk 500 gb case, with 2 Raid 0 250 gb disks inside.

It works ! I just finished copying 240 Gb from the "unmountable" lacie bigdisk 500 to a newly bought 500 gb usb drive.

It will work IF both hard drives are physically ok. If one of them is physically dead, sorry, you have lost your data.

Here is how I did it :

    * 1. open the case [it void the warranty]
    * 2. remove the 2 disks
    * 3. connect them both in a PC (desktop with 2 free 3.5 IDE connectors), on IDE cable (with jumpers properly configured)
    * 4. boot the pc [IF windows asks to initialise newly connected disks DO NOT D O IT]
    * 5. find the following 2 softwares : http://www.runtime.org/raid.htm AND http://www.runtime.org/captain-nemo.htm
    * 6. watch this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWNq5rAhZ9Y (or search for "raid reconstructor tutorial" on youtube. This video explained me exactly how to get it back to life, as the soft is not completely trivial.
    * 7. open raid reconstructor
    * 8. select both hard drives
    * 9. "open disks"
    * 10. analyse
    * 11. put 5000000 in sector to analyse (instead of 100000 wich is not enough)
    * 12. if there is a clear suggestion, select proper settings
    * 13. back to main screen
    * 14. create a VIM virtual image, and save it somewhere on your PC (ex : in my documents)
    * 15. open "captain nemo"
    * 16. click on "image", sleect the .vim file just created before
    * 17. Voilà ! you have access to your data !


Good Luck if you are trying to get back part of your electronic life...

One important reminder : Do NEVER use Raid 0 hard drives to store/backup any data. It is ONLY useful for performance. Not for safety. Raid 1, n is of course ok._
​*la question est existe-t-il une procédure similaire sous mac ??
quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse ?
*


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

Data Rescue peu modifier faire ça en théorie


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

merci je vais essayer, mais il n'apparait pas sur mon réseau ! (ethernet bigdisc)


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

faut que ça ne ce fait pas en réseau une récupération de données


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

il a un usb 2 je suis en train d'essayer, milles merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

en fait je me suis trompé ça n'était pas le bon disque mon LaCie 1Téra n'apparait pas en USB2 même lorsque j'utilise data rescue


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2009)

Pour répondre au premier post, quand un disque fait clic-clic, ce n'est PAS la carte mère du DD, c'est la tête de lecture. Donc problème mécanique 

Bon ben désolé pour toi, tu vas avoir du mal à t'en sortir. Pour un disque en mode normal tu aurais peut-être pu récupérer des choses via une autre machine mais là en Raid 0, vu que les données d'un même fichier sont réparti sur les deux DD, tu es très mal.

Quand à la remarque sur les Raid, elle est excellente. Les gens ne se rendent pas compte des soucis potentiels avec les Big Disc ou compagnie qui renferment deux DD en Raid 0.

Perso je stocke en Raid1. J'ai un Raid 0 mais c'est pour faire des clones de mes DD interne 

Bon courage en tout cas. Et évite le Raid 0 pour ton volume principal. Si tu n'as pas besoin de perfs, fais plutôt un RAID 1, et si tu as besoin de perfs fait un Raid 0+1 (deux Raid 0 en miroir) ou un Raid 5, tout ça avec 4 disques.


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

merci à toi j'ai bien compris tout ça mais le souci reste entier la seule solution que j'ai pour l'heure c'est 700 &#8364; hors taxe !


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> merci à toi j'ai bien compris tout ça mais le souci reste entier la seule solution que j'ai pour l'heure c'est 700  hors taxe !



Et encore tu n'es même pas sur à 100% de récupérer tes données avec les services de récup. Et j'espère qu'ils ont bien compris que c'était un RAID 0 (il leur faudra les deux disques).


----------



## PrrAntoine (12 Juin 2009)

l'adresse que j'ai est celle d'un ancien du SAV LaCie ça n'avait pas l'air de lui poser de problème&#8230;


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> l'adresse que j'ai est celle d'un ancien du SAV LaCie ça n'avait pas l'air de lui poser de problème



J'ai bien peur que ce soit ta dernière option


----------



## Zolubu (12 Juin 2009)

Mais de toutes facons, ce n'est pas grave car tu as fais des SAUVEGARDES, d'autant plus que tu es en RAID 0 

Blague de mauvais gout, mais qui à le mérite de rappeler l'importance des sauvegardes. En plus maintenant avec time machine, on a plus d'excuse


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2009)

Zolubu a dit:


> Mais de toutes facons, ce n'est pas grave car tu as fais des SAUVEGARDES, d'autant plus que tu es en RAID 0
> 
> Blague de mauvais gout, mais qui à le mérite de rappeler l'importance des sauvegardes. En plus maintenant avec time machine, on a plus d'excuse



Ecoute l'Elfe Punk de la Nuit


----------



## PrrAntoine (13 Juin 2009)

Zolubu a dit:


> Mais de toutes facons, ce n'est pas grave car tu as fais des SAUVEGARDES, d'autant plus que tu es en RAID 0
> 
> Blague de mauvais gout, mais qui à le mérite de rappeler l'importance des sauvegardes. En plus maintenant avec time machine, on a plus d'excuse



merci pour le nez dedans - comme je l'ai précisé aucune indication sur la boite LaCie comme quoi il s'agissait d'un RAID0 !!
Puis une bonne petite érection via un forum ne fait de mal à personne pas vrai


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2009)

PrrAntoine a dit:


> merci pour le nez dedans - comme je l'ai précisé aucune indication sur la boite LaCie comme quoi il s'agissait d'un RAID0 !!
> Puis une bonne petite érection via un forum ne fait de mal à personne pas vrai



Quand ce n'est pas précisé c'est toujours du RAID 0. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'une puce RAID 1 coûte plus cher, donc la ils l'indiquent


----------

